# EGG SHARING AND LACK OF FAMILY HISTORY DUE TO ADDOPTION



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Ladies, My self and my partner are waiting for our IVF consult at Care Notts. 
Egg sharing is increasingly on my mind, and increasingly something I feel very strongly I would like to do, however as with the weird and not so wonderful world of IF its never that simple and there are two main reasons I am worried I wouldn't be excepted as a donor 
[list type=decimal]
1- I am adopted, I have little family medical history availiable to me 
2- So far we are listed as suffering unexplained infertility, despite folicles being seen and appearing to be well matured I failed to ovulate during medicated IUI cycles (in short I'm guessing I may have empty folicles no eggies? )

Does anyone know if adopted donors are accepted?

My DH may offer to donate swimmers (though after hearing what a little sod he was as a child, used to escape primary school via the back playing fields straight back into his own back garden, not sure I'm even sure I want to be responsible for making babies with those gentics )
[/list]


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

my FSH is 6.4


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Bubble85
As far as I am aware adopted and donor conceived people are allowed to donate eggs or sperm but their lack of family medical history has to be made known to potential recipients, so that they know what they might be taking on.  I'm afraid it is your gynaecological history that is more likely to preclude you from egg-sharing.  Most clinics will only accept as egg sharers women who have a physically diagnosed reason for needing IVF themselves (like blocked fallopian tubes) or male factor problems.  Of course you must check the criteria with your clinic yourself, but this is how I understand most clinics operate.

Do take care and wishing you lots of luck for 2012.
Olivia


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Olivia, much appreciated. I will speak to the clinic when we have our formal consultantion, still hoping the new clinic might find an actual reason that the old clinic did not, my dye tests e.t.c. were all done over three years ago now. I really apprecaite the informed advice as I can prepare for the news of not being suitable, as silly as it may sound bad news isnt half as bad when you are prepared for it   

Hopefully eitherway 2012 will be our year


----------



## Vega (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Bubble,

I think Olivia is correct that your lack of family history should not preclude you from donating. 

However I'm not sure a lack of a physical diagnosis for requiring IVF would stop you sharing. DH and I are also unexplained and Care were happy to accept me as a donor given I had a good result under the egg reserve and other blood tests. I see you have read and commented on my previous post on the detail of these tests so I won't go into it!

I think it is more common for ladies to be accepted onto an ES scheme with a physical diagnosis like male factor or blocked tubes. However I think this is because they don't usually have problems with their egg reserves to preclude them donating. Many other ladies who have fertility problems have low reserves as the cause of their infertility and are therefore unable to donate.

Your FSH result as an initial indicator is well within the normal range for sharing (similar to one of my results at 7.0) which is a good sign! 

I'm not sure what caused your lack of ovulation and don't know if this will be a problem for ES but I will have a go at explaining possible reasons! 

How could they tell you hadn't ovulated? The usual test is a progesterone test 7 days post ovulation (called a day 21 test but the actual day varies with your cycle length as you need it 7 days post ovulation). The progesterone is produced by the corpus luteum, the remains of the follicle from which the egg bursts on ovulation. If your follicles were empty (which can happen very rarely) you would still have a burst follicle and a the corpus luteum (CL) would emit progesterone, so it would appear like you did ovulate using the normal test. 

If this was the test used and you had low levels of progesterone indicating no ovulation, it sounds more likely that something is going wrong with the hormones triggering ovulation (LH), which can happen. One cause is an insufficient LH surge which is common particularly in ladies with PCOS. Another very rare condition called unruptured follicle syndrome where you have strong LH surge/given LH drugs but the follicles don't rupture. Have you had a day 21 test on a normal cycle?

However this issue could be overcome by IVF as you don't actually ovulate during it - the eggs are collected directly from the follicles with a needle under sedation. So shouldn't stop you egg sharing?

Alternatively you may have very low progesterone levels produced by the CL, although I think its pretty unlikely they would be so low at day 7 if you do ovulate. If you do have low progesterone this could stop you getting pregnant as you would begin shedding the lining before impantation. ie you need about 12 days from ovulation to the start of your period to allow sufficient time to implant. Again this would be overcome by IVF as you are given progesterone supplements (when they suck the eggs from the follicles they also suck out the corpus luteum cells).

Basically what I'm getting at is it is unlikely your follicles are empty, as empty follicle syndrome can usually only be detected once you have an IVF cycle (you have apparently mature follicles but no eggs are collected) as all your other test results before IVF generally appear normal. It is also incredibly rare. Also quite a few apparent cases of this have been proved to be down to dodgy IVF retrieval procedures not actual empty follicles.

You based on my waffle you may be able to egg share with no ovulation provided the results to your tests as per my other post come back ok. However the consultant will give you more and better info!!

I did flap about having empty follicles given I'm unexplained but retrieved 14 eggs! I think my actual cause is scarring to the tubes - these aren't blocked so tubal issues aren't my dianoses but they did show as scarred on a lap&dye.  

Sorry for the waffle but hope this helped


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Vega- It helped massively! I am going to Care this evening for an open night. Hoping to ask a few more questions about it all then. In reply to your question;



Vega said:


> Your FSH result as an initial indicator is well within the normal range for sharing (similar to one of my results at 7.0) which is a good sign!
> 
> I'm not sure what caused your lack of ovulation - how could they tell you hadn't ovulated? The usual test is a progesterone test 7 days post ovulation (called a day 21 test but the actual day varies with your cycle length as you need it 7 days post ovulation). The progesterone is produced by the corpus luteum, the remains of the follicle from which the egg bursts on ovulation. If your follicles were empty (which can happen very rarely) you would still have a burst follicle and a the corpus luteum (CL) would emit progesterone, so it would appear like you did ovulate using the normal test.
> 
> If this was the test used and you had low levels of progesterone indicating no ovulation, it sounds more likely that something is going wrong with the hormones triggering ovulation (LH), which can happen. One cause is an insufficient LH surge which is common particularly in ladies with PCOS. Another very rare condition called unruptured follicle syndrome where you have strong LH surge/given LH drugs but the follicles don't rupture. Have you had a day 21 test on a normal cycle?


two previous tests showed natural ovulation day 21, one over three years ago and one just before our inititial IUI. However after each IUI I failed to test positive 7 days after by blood tests, I also never had a natural AF (all provera forced). My last treatment was 28th November and I was given a double dosgae of Pregnyl to force ovulation, but the test 7 days later was negative for ovulation (very confused).

Lol this IF malarky is enough to drive you  

Really apprecaite the reply, thanks


----------



## Vega (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad you found the reply useful  Wow sounds like you have lots to ask the consultant. The human body is such a complicated thing isn't it? Hope the open evening went well and you got some answers xx


----------

